# Interstate MAX Line Opens Sat May 1



## steve_relei (Apr 29, 2004)

On Saturday, May 1, the new Interstate MAX line will officially open for business in Portland, Oregon. The line runs from the Coliseum and Rose Quarter all the way out to the Expo Center (about 5.8 miles). Unfortunately, it will stop there, as Vancouver/Clark County voted against light-rail in their neck of the woods.

The new line will have several new stations, each one having art work and designs representing the various neighborhoods and ethnic mixes along the line. The artwork will pay tribute to industry, health (at a stop near a hospital), ships, Native-Americans, African-Americans, etc. I took a pre-aug run today out and back and it goes pretty fast (fast than the buses). I am volunteering at one of the station stops. I'd like to see someone come up with a tribute/memorial to Portland's railroad history (especially since the MAX line parallels the UP mainline and Albina Yards) and the trolleys, interurbans and streetcars.

It should be noted the line was finished 4 months ahead of schedule and below budget.


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 29, 2004)

steve_relei said:


> Unfortunately, it will stop there, as Vancouver/Clark County voted against light-rail in their neck of the woods.


You mean it will *not* stop, right? :blink:


----------



## steve_relei (Apr 29, 2004)

I meant that the train will stop there--at the Expo Center--and not go any farther north because Vancouver/Clark County did not want it. Just as I said/wrote. I asked Tri-Met officials about C-Trans buses meeting trains at the Expo Center to take passengers into Vancouver and perhaps to farther points than just downtown (like some buses do from downtown Portland). The people I talked to were very cool about it--they don't want it. However, I think the convenience of the passengers should take precedence over officials' grudges.


----------



## whs1325 (Apr 29, 2004)

Perhaps it would be a good idea to explain a little about where we are talking about. Vancouver is in Washington State and is seperated from Portland and Oregon by the Columbia River. The "Yellow" line was originally to go over the river to Vancouver but because the citizens of Vancouver voted against the measure to fund their part of the project, it now stops short of the boarder. There is talk of a connection with a new bridge at some point in the future so perhaps it will make it over to Washington someday.


----------



## EmpireBuilderFan (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm glad to see that it is opening on schedule. Since I've ridden all of the red and blue lines, I'll have to get up there and ride the new yellow line just so I can say that I've ridden all of the Max lines. Too bad we can't count those miles in MileTrak.


----------



## tp49 (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm a bit confused here, was the line proposed to be interstate but does not cross the river thus terminating still in Portland? If so is it really interstate at all? Then again they have designated Interstate Highways in Hawaii so anything is possible  B)


----------



## whs1325 (Apr 30, 2004)

tp49 said:


> I'm a bit confused here, was the line proposed to be interstate but does not cross the river thus terminating still in Portland? If so is it really interstate at all? Then again they have designated Interstate Highways in Hawaii so anything is possible  B)


No it runs north on Interstate Avenue.....hence the name. But it's actually called the "Yellow Line".


----------



## battalion51 (May 1, 2004)

steve_relei said:


> I meant that the train will stop there--at the Expo Center--and not go any farther north because Vancouver/Clark County did not want it. Just as I said/wrote. I asked Tri-Met officials about C-Trans buses meeting trains at the Expo Center to take passengers into Vancouver and perhaps to farther points than just downtown (like some buses do from downtown Portland). The people I talked to were very cool about it--they don't want it. However, I think the convenience of the passengers should take precedence over officials' grudges.


Steve, I thought you were implying it went through those counties but it didn't make station stops there, that's why I was confused.


----------



## steve_relei (May 2, 2004)

I would like to see the line go into Vancouver (WA) as much as anyone else would. There is another point people should be aware of: Between Portland--Oregon--and Vancouver, there is not only the Columbia River but also Hayden Island (the Jantzen Beach area)--which is still in Oregon. Interestingly enough, Tri-Met chose not to bridge that portion yet, let alone go all the way to Vancouver--and into the state of Washington. Building bridges is expensive, and that is probably on a lot of people's (at least officials') minds. Hayden Island, hence forth, is surrounded by water. Both arms of the Columbia River are navigatiable waterways. That means that any bridge across the channels would either have to have a movable section (swing, lift span, etc) or be high enough for river traffic to pass underneath unimpeded. Both choices are expensive. Between Hayden Island and mainland Washington, the Coast Guard rules the waterways and anything that might get in the way of shipping. Shipping has the right-of-way--not the road or railroad. Right now, there are only three birdges crossing the Columbia River between Portland and Vancouver (other Columbia River Bridges are miles up at Rainier--to the west--or Bridge of the Gods--to the east--these two being the closest) the BNSF, I-5 Interstate, and the I-205 Glenn Jackson Bridge. In years past, the Coast Guard denied the Union Pacific the right to build their own bridge across the river, which is why the UP continues to share the bridge and line with the BNSF between North Portland to Vancouver as far as Tacoma. So, not only would the authorities have to come up with enough money for a new bridge, they would also have to get Coast Guard permission for such a bridge--and the bridge would have to meet CG standards.

Anyway, it 's nice to have the Interstate MAX line open and receiving passengers. It goes pretty fast, once you are outside of dowtown. Each station has a character of its own to represent the different neighborhoods through which the trains pass. Near the last, Expo Center stop, you can walk/bike along the levee bordering the south shore of the Columbia River (south of Hayden Island), and see the BNSF bridge and watch trains rolling across it. (There is one bridge between Vancouver and Hayden Island and then another bridge between Hayden Island and mainland North Portland and of course the other BNSF bridge across the Willamette River--if you are on Amtrak heading into Union Station from Vancouver (WA).

I volunteered at one of the stations yesterday: smiling, giving out literature, making sure people stayed off the tracks and behind the white line, and pointing the right directions to go from the train to where they wanted to go. The Portland Blvd stop featured various booths of various tranportation groups. AORTA (a passenger train avocacy group) was there touting the Talgo and other Amtrak trains. They were also trying to get people to sign a petition to extend the MAX line to Jantzen Beach. I didn't sign; it will come in time. Operation Lifesaver was also there.

There were lots of people both on the trains and at the various platforms and stops (each had various activities), and the weather was extremely nice. I even got a little sunburn around my neck. It was good, though, to see the line open and the people interested in it and welcoming it.


----------



## whs1325 (May 2, 2004)

It's good to hear that the opening was sucessful. Maybe someday I'll get back to Portland to ride it. MAX has grown so much since I moved away in 1995.


----------



## steve_relei (May 3, 2004)

I rode the Interstate MAX line today (Monday), the first day of actual business--on a business day and the first day in which people have to pay to get on (the fare was free on Saturday and Sunday). The trains are still running smoothly and frequently, and there are a fair amount of people using it. I noticed a fair amount of cars in the Park and Ride lot at the Expo Center stop. It will no doubt be a lot busier during rush hours.


----------



## EmpireBuilderFan (May 9, 2004)

Yesterday evening I rode most of the new Interstate Max line. I parked at the Delta Park/Vanport park and ride. Tri-Met did a nice job on the new line, and it seems to fit in very well with the existing Red and Blue lines.

I'm pretty impressed with the education efforts that Tri-Met is using with the new line. At every pedestrian crossing, they have signs telling people that the trains are running and to watch for them. Also, they've got billboards along the line tallking about safety around the trains, such as explaining that it takes 2 blocks for a Max train to stop.

The stations are quite nicely done, but the line does some funky stuff to Interstate Avenue. The traffic lanes will get close to the ROW, then pull away for a turn lane or pedestrian crossing. Also, there's one intersection where the rails cross the roadway, causing an interesting curve across the tracks.

Unfortunately, even though they're brand new cars, people are already starting to abuse them. Some juvenile had decided to write on a couple of the seats in the car I rode in. It's really sad to see that kind of treatment on brand new equipment.

There's still some confusion on the part of riders. People were trying to get on the train at it's last stop downtown, and others thought it headed east of the Rose Quarter (it goes north at that point). Give it a couple of months and people should have it figured out pretty easily.

All-in-all a very nice line and I can see the potential for patronage that it will bring, especially if they do extend it to Jantzen Beach and eventually over the Columbia to Vancouver, WA.


----------



## steve_relei (May 11, 2004)

The Interstate MAX line ends downtown--turning around at the Galleria stop (Morrison and 10th) and beginning its trip at Yamhill and 10th. Both the Blue Line trains (from gresham) and Red Line (from the Airport) continue on the Beaverton and Hillsboro (Blue). After crossing the Steel Bridge, the Interstate MAX linee turns to the north and follows its own route. Red (to Airport) and Blue (to Gresham) Line trains continue eastward. The best place to change trains between them is at the Old Town/Chinatown--as you can just walk across the street between appropriate trains.


----------

